# orinoco wireless scanning

## kniteshade

Does anyone know what patch i need to apply - and to what - to get scanning enabled on my wirless card driver - i have found kernel patches for the kernel orinoco drivers - but im using pcmcia-cs drivers (latest from portage) and it ain't werking

any idea's anyone?

Cheers,

Ben

----------

## Luguber

I guess you have to use the iwpriv command to set it into monitor mode, tho this not seem to work on my card.

gtk-skan is able to find accesspoints seemingly without setting the card into monitor mode.

Hope that helps  :Smile: 

----------

## sproket81

I use the default orinoco drivers usually. But when I want to scan I prefer to use the drivers from the linux-wlan-ng package b/c they work well with kismet which is, IMHO, the best scanning utility around.

----------

## paranode

 *sproket81 wrote:*   

> But when I want to scan I prefer to use the drivers from the linux-wlan-ng package b/c they work well with kismet which is, IMHO, the best scanning utility around.

 

Indeed, and kismet -H will turn on the channel hopping feature to make sure you pick up all the APs around   :Smile: 

----------

## latexer

If you use the pcmcia-cs package from portage, then it already has the monitor mode patch from shmoo applied. You should just be able to start up kismet and go to town.

if you're looking for scanning (as opposed to monitor mode) then check out Jean Tourrilhes page which includes patches against most of the recent orinoco drivers released here.

Scanning and monitor mode patches don't both apply cleanly right now, but i've got some modified patches in the works that make both jive. Sadly that means you need to pick one or the other. If you want scanning, edit /usr/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.ebuild and change the line

```
OV="orinoco-0.13b"
```

to

```
OV="orinoco-0.13d"
```

(to get a slightly more up-to-date version of orinoco and one that has a scanning patch available)

and then change the line

```
epatch ${DISTDIR}/${P}-orinoco-patch.diff
```

to 

```
epatch ${DISTDIR}/scanning-0.13d-v3.diff
```

Make sure you have the scanning patch for that version placed in /usr/portage/distfiles/. Then you should be able to do

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.ebuild digest

emerge pcmcia-cs
```

Voila! you should now be able to do 

```
ifconfig eth1 up

iwlist eth1 scan
```

and see some nodes if you're near any!

-------

Edit: it is actually v3... typo

----------

## kniteshade

Thanks for that - however - the patch you specified, the  scanning-0.13d-v4 one, i cant seem to find it - i can find a version3 one on one of sites posted - but not the version4

And secondly - the ebuild i have for the latest pcmcia-cs doesnt' actually download the orinoco drivers - and doesn't use that OV variable. I might try copying the ebild stuff from the older ebuilds to see if i can get the .13d code properly

Ben.

----------

## kniteshade

KERNEL PANICK

Got the pcmcia-cs to build with the v3 patch and the 0.13d drivers - hoever now i plug in a card and it kernel panicks on me - and the caps, and scroll lock lights flash.

The kernel logs just give a calltrace thing with no real error messages

I USED to have this working all fine with my old kernel which was exactly the same thing but compiled with a gcc 3.x compiler - had to recompile with gcc 2.9x copiler to get some stoopid Cisco VPN working - of course the vpn client is useless unless i can get wirless working - and wireless at uni is worthless without vpn

Ben.

----------

## goanuj

what is the difference between the scanning and monitoring patches? ie what does scanning allow that monitoring does not? and vice versa?

Does one have to setup a new net.ethx sciprt if you have a wireless card?

----------

## bbarrera

 *latexer wrote:*   

> If you use the pcmcia-cs package from portage, then it already has the monitor mode patch from shmoo applied. You should just be able to start up kismet and go to town.

 Using builtin Orinoco miniPCI (eth1) in a Dell notebook that also has builtin 10/100 Ethernet (eth0). Using pcmcia-cs drivers instead of kernel drivers. The latest 3.2.4 pcmcia-cs package does a nice job of installing schmoo monitor mode patches, but I still had problems getting kismet to work longer than about a 1 minute.

The fix was to disable all networking applications to use wireless interface, otherwise I get "eth1: Error -5 writing packet to BAP" and CPU utilization goes to 100% and monitoring stops.

In my particular case, the following commands were added to the kismet_monitor script to simplify starting kismet:

HOPPER="yes"

...

...

ENABLECMD=0

echo "stopping network services"

/etc/init.d/netmount stop

/etc/init.d/samba stop

/etc/init.d/sshd stop

/etc/init.d/vcron stop

To determine which services to stop, just check the message preceeding "Error -5 ... BAP" in syslog and stop that service.

----------

## ElzWhere

Recently i've been trying to get pcmcia-3.2.4 working again.  I had it working before on a gentoo system, but with the gentoo-sources kernel.

Now im using vanilla-source 2.4.22

I had no problem setting the card up...everything worked fine. Getting it to use monitor mode, thats different.

couldnt find the appropiate modules for orinoco when trying to enable monitor.  When loading the modules, or even pluging in the card would cause a kernel panic.  If any of u guys get this this is the reason why.  of course if you got this far you should disable PCMCIA Card support in your Kernel.  Then here is the key.  Only enable Wireless support. Do not enable any of the modules. this causes the conflict between pcmcia-cs and your kernel.  Compile reinstall pcmcia-cs and you should be good to go.  

Im not sure how good this post will help out, im just posting it because i had this problem, and it was so damn obvious.  BUT I MISSED it.  I always tend to make things more difficult then what they are.  I hope this helps some of you.

----------

## nolith

for 2.6.x user

I've found this patch that include Monitor & Scanning mode  

http://www.tzi.de/~plasmahh/

It seems to work great.

Try it

----------

## coffeeman

The kernel orinoco drive dont have scan suport (is too old).

You need to use the portage orinoco driver... Works great  :Cool: 

----------

## _loki_

hostap-driver form portage works great, too

----------

## hootjr29

How did you load the orinoco driver from net-wireless/orinoco after you've emerged it?  when I try modprobe orinoco_cs, it fails.  Do  I have to recompile my kernel?

----------

## _loki_

no recompiling the kernel shouldn't help..- the other way: you have to recompile the module when changing to a different kernel. Usually a modprobe of the module should work after you emerged the package; if you run hotplug the module should even be loaded automaticly! Can you find the module in :

```

/lib/modules/kernelversion/whatever/

```

if it is not there somethink is wrong with your instalation..

----------

